# Fort DeSoto Pompano and Snapper



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I got out for a little while the other day on the flats of Fort Desoto near the Tierra Verde area. I was out with a buddy of mine who was playing hooky from work so he shall remain nameless. LOL

I was able to jig up a couple of nice pompano and I even caught a mangrove snapper on the Doc's Goofy Jig and teaser. 



















Nothing to write home about pomp wise, but they were keepers nevertheless.










Likewise on the mangrove snapper, but that's only the second one I've ever caught on artificial. Both times have been on the Doc's Jigs. Those things will catch anything I think. LOL

I caught three other mangos on shrimp around the bridge pilings. My buddy caught his fair share of keepers as well. He had three pomps and two mangos. All in all it was a good day.


----------



## JettyFisher (Jun 9, 2008)

Snook--Nice work. I've gotta stop lurking and start posting more.

I might head out to the Fort tomorrow if the summer pomps are in.


----------



## GoinDeep (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool report, Mook. I havent caught a pomp yet. I gotta get over to the Fort D area and check it out.


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the report, Snook. Headed to Boca Grande next week and I'm stoked!:fishing: Do any of the big retailers in the area carry the Doc's stuff or is it strictly B&T's? Thanks!

Mike


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

MW--I've not seen the Doc's or Silly Willy jigs at any of the big places. Only the small "Mom and Pop" type bait and tackle shops. 

Lots of the smaller places around the Tampa Bay area have them though. You might find em down in Boca Grande/Placida/Englewood area.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Jun 29, 2009)

*silly willy jigs*

i found a good selection of silly willy jigs at the inn marina on boca grande


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Jack--Thanks for the info.

Since yesterday I've been able to confirm that Stump Pass Marina in Englewood also carries the Silly Willy Jigs. They are basically the same as the Doc's.

As a matter of fact the above fish were actually caught on the Silly Willy's. I just always call em Doc's cause that was the original brand of those banana jigs.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work Mook.


----------

